# Java eine Insel und Kaffee ?



## phyrexianer (12. Okt 2007)

Hallo Leude....  also das JAVA auch eine INSEL ist, dass weis ich ja...... und das es ein Buch gibt, welches sich so nennt und einem die Programmiersprache näher bringt das ist mir auch bekannt.!!!

Aber warum zum teufel wird JAVA also die Programmiersprache mit KAFFEE assoziert ??? bzw. in Verbindung gebracht ??? also wo ist da der Zusammenhang ?
Es gibt ja auch die Java-Beans ! (wen wunderts die Logos sehen wie Kaffee-Bohnen aus) !!!

wer weiß was darüber bescheid ?


----------



## Angel4585 (12. Okt 2007)

NUn es gibt Menschen die behaupten das Programmierer Menschen sind die Kaffee in Code konvertieren.. vielleicht eine Anspielung darauf?


----------



## Marco13 (12. Okt 2007)

Java ist ein berühmtes Kaffeeanbaugebiet. Manche sagen, dass der Kaffee, der auf Java angebaut wird, der beste Kaffee der Welt sei.

EDIT: "Nach der indonesischen Insel Java wird Arabica-Kaffee auch "Java-Bohne" genannt." 
von http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabica-Kaffee


----------



## Gast (12. Okt 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java-Bohne


----------



## phyrexianer (12. Okt 2007)

Ok.... ich nehme an .... zuerst gab es die INSEL.... dan gab  es den Kaffee..... und dann gab es die Programmiersprache....  den Schritt einen Kaffe nach einer Insel zu benennen ist ja noch logisch .... bzw. eine Kaffesorte nach dem Herkunftsland zu taufen....    aber eine Programmiersprache nach einem Kaffee zu bennen ???  da ist mit der Vorschlag von Angel4585 einleuchtender.... alles andere war ja bloß eine "Referenz" auf ein Objekt :-D     ich hätte gern also die JAVADOC zu dem Thema :-D


----------



## Michael... (12. Okt 2007)

de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_%28Technologie%29#Der_Name_Java


----------



## phyrexianer (12. Okt 2007)

genau das wollte ich wissen.... super :-D danke ;-)


----------

